# Sleep tip



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Sleep disturbance and insomnia are such common problems, I wanted to share a tip I read in an article today. Of course, I personally always recommend this fantastic book called "No More Sleepless Nights", you can check it out at your library. It was recommended to me by a neurologist who specializes in sleep disorders. This book helps you figure out what may be some things you're doing to disrupt your sleep habits, and how to improve your sleep. It really helps. But, I read an article today with a new tip in it I'd never heard of before, so wanted to share.Set a sleep alarm. Set an alarm clock to go off every night 1 hour before you want to go to bed. When the alarm goes off, stop you're doing and begin your nightly ritual. Spend the time wisely:- First 20 minutes - get things ready for yourself that you'll need to prepare in the morning (school lunches for kids, your briefcase or lunch for work, get your clothes out, etc.)- Second 20 minutes - do your nightly hygiene things (shower, wash your face, brush your teeth, etc.)- Last 20 minutes - do "wind down" rituals (light stretching, meditation, read, etc.)There were other tips in the article too, but all the other tips can be found elsewhere. This was the one truly original idea I'd never seen before. I'm trying it - did it tonight for the first time. I am currently in my "wind down" ritual. Will post how it's going after a week or 2.


----------

